# The Film Association Thread



## Darfion (May 17, 2004)

Ok Boys and girls. Here we go again. Same rules as the music one where you start the next film title with the last letter used.


To start us off:
Shawshank redemtio*n*


----------



## graigdavis (May 17, 2004)

Newsies


----------



## Darfion (May 17, 2004)

Salems lot


----------



## voodoocat (May 17, 2004)

Three Amigos


----------



## terri (May 17, 2004)

Sunset Boulevard


----------



## Big Mike (May 17, 2004)

Donny Darko


----------



## terri (May 17, 2004)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## graigdavis (May 17, 2004)

Tommy Boy


----------



## terri (May 17, 2004)

The *Y*earling


----------



## Darfion (May 17, 2004)

Godfather (The)


----------



## MDowdey (May 17, 2004)

the ring




md


----------



## Darfion (May 17, 2004)

Godfather 2   
onlyj/k

GI Jane


----------



## voodoocat (May 17, 2004)

Here's one from way back in the 80's


Girls just want to have fun


----------



## Darfion (May 17, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Here's one from way back in the 80's
> 
> 
> Girls just want to have fun


Was that a film? or have you slipped back into the old song association thread?  :roll:


----------



## voodoocat (May 17, 2004)

Darfion said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a film.  I was 8 or 9 when I saw it.  I think my sister was having a slumber party or something which explains the girl movie.


----------



## Darfion (May 17, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Darfion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In that case, well done that man


----------



## terri (May 17, 2004)

[the] *N*anny


----------



## aggiezach (May 17, 2004)

Young Guns


Here is a link for Girls Just wanna have fun


----------



## terri (May 17, 2004)

*S*leeper


----------



## voodoocat (May 17, 2004)

Roger & Me


----------



## danalec99 (May 17, 2004)

Entrapment


----------



## aggiezach (May 17, 2004)

Toy Story


----------



## markc (May 17, 2004)

Yellowbeard

Come out on DVD, dammit!


----------



## Dandy-Warhol (May 17, 2004)

*D*ude, where's my car?


----------



## markc (May 17, 2004)

Red Beard (Akahige)


----------



## aggiezach (May 17, 2004)

Das Boot


----------



## danalec99 (May 17, 2004)

TROY


----------



## aggiezach (May 17, 2004)

Young Frankenstine


----------



## MDowdey (May 17, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Young Frankenstine



 i think thats not spelled correctly...


isnt it young frankenstein?

not trying to be a turd or anything...

md


----------



## aggiezach (May 17, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> aggiezach said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, just because I didn't pass the spelling portion of my grade school education doesn't mean you have to make fun of me...

* Hides from shame of not being able to spell corectly 100% of the time   * 

 at least it still ends with the same letter!


----------



## MDowdey (May 17, 2004)

im sorry dude, i didnt mean to offend...  :::tip toes quietly out of general and back to the mod forum::::





md


----------



## aggiezach (May 17, 2004)

its cool yo, I've accepted the fact that I'm not a great speller (is that even a word) I rely on Spell Check so much its not even funny! But thats why I'm getting a BS and not a BA! 


edit for spelling :LOL:


----------



## aggiezach (May 17, 2004)

Now back to the game:

Night of The Living Dead


----------



## MDowdey (May 17, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Now back to the game:
> 
> Night of The Living Dead





die another day


md


----------



## drlynn (May 17, 2004)

Yanks


----------



## cypilk (May 17, 2004)

*s*aving private ryan


----------



## malachite (May 17, 2004)

Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## markc (May 17, 2004)

True Romance

Just watched it, in fact.


----------



## voodoocat (May 18, 2004)

Ed Wood


----------



## Luminosity (May 18, 2004)

( The ) Doors


----------



## Lula (May 18, 2004)

Silence Of The Lamb*s*, The

Dr. Hannibal Lecter :
*A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice Chi-an-ti. * :shock:    

Sorry couldn't help it


----------



## markc (May 18, 2004)

Seven Samauri (Shichinin no samurai)


----------



## Lula (May 18, 2004)

Irreversibl*e*


----------



## terri (May 18, 2004)

*I*shtar


----------



## drlynn (May 18, 2004)

Invasion of the Body Snatchers


----------



## Lula (May 18, 2004)

:shock: 

Where's the association going!!!! :shock:  :shock:


----------



## danalec99 (May 18, 2004)

Sense and sensibility


----------



## terri (May 18, 2004)

Lula said:
			
		

> :shock:
> 
> Where's the association going!!!! :shock:  :shock:




oops.....looks like we had triple-I posts going!    :LOL:


----------



## Lula (May 18, 2004)

Yamakas*i*


----------



## drlynn (May 18, 2004)

Oops! Looks like 3 of us had the itchy trigger finger together!

So to answer Lula and Terri:

Eight Men Out

Resevoir Dogs


Take your pick


----------



## danalec99 (May 18, 2004)

Indiana Jone*s*


----------



## terri (May 18, 2004)

drlynn said:
			
		

> Oops! Looks like 3 of us had the itchy trigger finger together!
> 
> So to answer Lula and Terri:
> 
> ...



Um....muffin...?   Neither of those will work with Yamakasi.....I think we're back to the "I" thing....


----------



## Darfion (May 18, 2004)

Serpico


----------



## Lula (May 18, 2004)

Opposite of se*X*, the


----------



## terri (May 18, 2004)

X-Men


----------



## Lula (May 18, 2004)

Negotiato*r*, The


----------



## terri (May 18, 2004)

Reds


----------



## markc (May 18, 2004)

Sanjûrô


----------



## danalec99 (May 18, 2004)

Ome*n*, The


----------



## Darfion (May 18, 2004)

Nightmare on elm street 3  :roll:


----------



## graigdavis (May 18, 2004)

3 Musketeers


----------



## malachite (May 18, 2004)

Starship Troopers


----------



## Darfion (May 18, 2004)

Snatch


----------



## malachite (May 18, 2004)

(The) Hunt for Red October


----------



## terri (May 18, 2004)

[The] *H*ours


----------



## graigdavis (May 18, 2004)

Superman


----------



## danalec99 (May 18, 2004)

Notting Hil*L*


----------



## terri (May 18, 2004)

Last Picture Sho*w*


----------



## danalec99 (May 18, 2004)

Welcome to Moosepor*t*


----------



## terri (May 18, 2004)

Trainspotters


----------



## Walt (May 18, 2004)

Shrek 2


----------



## graigdavis (May 18, 2004)

2 fast 2 furious


----------



## danalec99 (May 18, 2004)

Serendipity


----------



## havoc (May 18, 2004)

Young Lezbo Action 42 

OK, maybe not porn. but its a good one! LOL

Young Sherlock Holmes


----------



## drlynn (May 18, 2004)

Star Trek


----------



## oriecat (May 18, 2004)

Kissed


----------



## malachite (May 18, 2004)

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## voodoocat (May 18, 2004)

Dude, where's my ca*r*


----------



## oriecat (May 18, 2004)

Repo Man


----------



## drlynn (May 18, 2004)

Naked Gun


----------



## malachite (May 19, 2004)

Natural Born Killers


----------



## Lula (May 19, 2004)

Schindler's lis*t*


----------



## malachite (May 19, 2004)

Time Bandits


----------



## Darfion (May 19, 2004)

Spanish gardener


----------



## terri (May 19, 2004)

[the] Ring


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

Gone in 60 seconds


----------



## Darfion (May 19, 2004)

space oddessey


----------



## markc (May 19, 2004)

Yojimbo


----------



## terri (May 19, 2004)

Oklahoma!


----------



## malachite (May 19, 2004)

Alien


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

malachite said:
			
		

> Alien



Naughty night nurses  :blulsh2:


----------



## terri (May 19, 2004)

Sex Slaves.....  

 ok I just made that up but I bet it does exist....


----------



## oriecat (May 19, 2004)

Seven Samurai


----------



## voodoocat (May 19, 2004)

I am Sa*m*


----------



## GerryDavid (May 19, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> I am Sa*m*



Masters of the univers*e*

*hasnt read all 8 pages, Ill assume this one wasnt used*


----------



## danalec99 (May 19, 2004)

Eurotri*p*


----------



## malachite (May 19, 2004)

Papillon


----------



## ormia (May 19, 2004)

Nightmare Before Christma*s*


----------



## malachite (May 19, 2004)

Scarface


----------



## Lula (May 20, 2004)

El Mariachi


----------



## malachite (May 20, 2004)

(The) Island of Dr. Moreau


----------



## drlynn (May 20, 2004)

(The) Usual Suspects

(one of my personal faves)


----------



## Darfion (May 21, 2004)

Shrek


----------



## Lula (May 21, 2004)

K-Pa*x*

Kevin Spacey Oh yeah! 8)


----------



## drlynn (May 21, 2004)

X-Men


----------



## danalec99 (May 26, 2004)

drlynn said:
			
		

> X-Men



"North by Northwes*t*"

_Its a 1959 Hitchcock movie._


----------



## Karalee (May 26, 2004)

The Waterbo*y *


----------



## malachite (May 26, 2004)

*Y*ou've got mail


----------

